# Harbor Freight Belt Sander



## Donny Dont

Can someone let me know if it is possible to reverse the direction of the belt on the HF 1 x 30" sander? I would prefer to sharpen edge up and trailing. I am not sure I would be comfortable sharpening into the belt or with the knife edge down. Or do you get used to it? I think I remember a picture of Dave's setup where he put the machine on its back and worked from the top, as it were.

Thanks!

Joe


----------



## monty

Read through this thread http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php?2151-Help-finding-a-thread
Dave posted a picture of how he mounted his. That might work for you.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Yeah his has a sweet handle and frame. I just throw shop towels under mine to keep it from scooting off the table, because if you are pushing enough to rock it around, you're pushing too hard and you'll stop the motor anyways.


----------



## monty

johndoughy said:


> Yeah his has a sweet handle and frame. I just throw shop towels under mine to keep it from scooting off the table, because if you are pushing enough to rock it around, you're pushing too hard and you'll stop the motor anyways.


 
Good to know!


----------



## sudsy9977

moved to shop talk....ryan


----------



## Hattorichop

Is it single phase or 3 phase.
If it is 3 phase it can run in reverse buy switching 2 incoming lines.


----------



## jmforge

You're kidding, right? :lol2:


Hattorichop said:


> Is it single phase or 3 phase.
> If it is 3 phase it can run in reverse buy switching 2 incoming lines.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a HF sander with a water bottle mounted on it.....only $399!

http://www.h2osharp.com/howitworks.html


----------



## jmforge

LMAO. That's right up there with J. Lightning and his Razr knife. If you haven't seen it, Google it and prepare to be amused.


Dave Martell said:


> Here's a HF sander with a water bottle mounted on it.....only $399!
> 
> http://www.h2osharp.com/howitworks.html


----------



## Hattorichop

No, not joking at all. I've been a licensed electrician for 10 years.
Three phase motors will run in reverse buy switching 2 phases of a three phase motor.
If you want to change the direction often I recommend purchasing a forward reversing starter witch will cost a couple of hundred dollars but will save you from having to swap wires back and forth every time you want to change the motor rotation.
If it is single phase you are sool.


----------



## jmforge

I was asking if you were joking about a cheap Harbor Freight grinder actually being 3 phase?


Hattorichop said:


> No, not joking at all. I've been a licensed electrician for 10 years.
> Three phase motors will run in reverse buy switching 2 phases of a three phase motor.
> If you want to change the direction often I recommend purchasing a forward reversing starter witch will cost a couple of hundred dollars but will save you from having to swap wires back and forth every time you want to change the motor rotation.
> If it is single phase you are sool.


----------



## Hattorichop

Ahh.......gottchya!
Just trying to help!


----------



## Eamon Burke

Dave Martell said:


> Here's a HF sander with a water bottle mounted on it.....only $399!
> 
> http://www.h2osharp.com/howitworks.html


 
Oh my gosh. irate1:


I actually think that is illegal. You can't buy a $30 HF sander, a $5 water bottle, and a $4 belt and sell it for 1000% what you paid and claim it is your invention.


----------



## Donny Dont

johndoughy said:


> Yeah his has a sweet handle and frame. I just throw shop towels under mine to keep it from scooting off the table, because if you are pushing enough to rock it around, you're pushing too hard and you'll stop the motor anyways.


 
So all you only have to put the sander on its back? That seems like an easy solution. Thanks.
I had hoped that Hattorichop's suggestion might work, keeping the unit more stable.

Sorry, Ryan. I didn't think of putting my sharpening question under knifemaking.

Joe


----------



## jmforge

I refute that assertion and as proof refer you to the aforementioned razrknife.com website. Have fun and no mods, this is not advertising. it is casting aspersions upon a con man and providing free entertainment for the members. I am not associated in any way with Mr. J. Lighting and furthermore am ashamed and disgusted that he lives in my fair state.:lol2:


johndoughy said:


> Oh my gosh. irate1:
> 
> 
> I actually think that is illegal. You can't buy a $30 HF sander, a $5 water bottle, and a $4 belt and sell it for 1000% what you paid and claim it is your invention.


----------



## BurntFish

There is a way to reverse a HF 1x30.

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/438490-Reversing-the-1x30-belt-sander


----------



## Duckfat

No water Bottle? :shocked3:


----------



## mr drinky

BurntFish said:


> There is a way to reverse a HF 1x30.
> 
> http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/438490-Reversing-the-1x30-belt-sander



That's interesting. I remounted mine so it ran horizontally instead of vertically, but if there is ever a reason to fu*k around with a cheap belt sander, this would is it I guess. But in the end, one has to ask if it is worth it as the platen the come with the sander sucks and it is HF after all. It might be worth it from a tinkering perspective, but I personally would hesitate to invest a lot of effort into such a cheap machine.

k.


----------



## BurntFish

mr drinky said:


> It might be worth it from a tinkering perspective, but I personally would hesitate to invest a lot of effort into such a cheap machine.



I just bought a Reverse switch for my KMG.


----------



## TurdMuffin

Just get one of these


----------



## mtneer99

I recently used a an A/O 80 grit belt on a badly damaged Sabatier 2 Lions Chef knife that practically took half the belt life from it on 1 knife and I know I need more grit & a better compound to survive future treatments 
my usual grit progression is 120 - 180 - 400 - strop (brown or white) compound

I'm considering going from 50 grit Ceramic or Zirconia belt? then > 240 grit Trizact > 1st Strop brown compound > 2nd strop Green compound ? 
after seeing posts about 36 to 220 grits jumps 
oddly enough the Carbon steel knives have been the hardest to get razor sharp (less angle?) 15 degrees I think they say for carbon?

FYI > I tried the klingspor/scotchbrite on my 1x30 and the belt is too tight to use with the under powered 1/3 hp motor. I even trying to stretch it I couldnt get it to function. 
FYI #2> Before strop I like using a accusharp to help get the edge to stand up straight , it seems to help 

does anyone have suggestions for a tool to straighten blades? I do use a bench vise


----------



## mtneer99

BurntFish said:


> There is a way to reverse a HF 1x30.
> 
> http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/438490-Reversing-the-1x30-belt-sander



AWESOME thanks


----------

